# stolen kayak



## lotta (Sep 6, 2007)

-toowoomba qld region -stolen overnight one orange hobie outback kayak -eyes open any help appreciated


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

I am a local toowoomba kayak fisho, I will keep my eye open.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

Argh... not again. Keep an eye on ebay. Did you happen to get down the hull number before this happened?


----------



## lotta (Sep 6, 2007)

yes josh 5870 -no pedals or seat as it was taken off racks -sent a n email to mal at suncoast to ask him to advise dealer network re enquiries for seat and or pedals perhaps you could use your hobie connections to do the same-thks fishinswing


----------



## lotta (Sep 6, 2007)

lotta said:


> -toowoomba qld region -stolen overnight one orange hobie outback kayak -eyes open any help appreciated


mods i think this contacts you -my query is it possible to leave my message up near the top of main messages for a period so that members can see it -any help appreciated peter


----------



## lotta (Sep 6, 2007)

thanks for that -heres hoping


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Pete that is grim news mate, just hope you had some sort of cover to assist in a replacement mate.

Should you get over this way, and with enough notice I am sure we can find a loan kayak from one of the local akffers for for you to use, but you might have to tune your arms again after using the pedaley.

Hope there is a happy outcome in a recovery of your own boat though.


----------



## lotta (Sep 6, 2007)

thanks for the thoughts richo -was going to annoy u next week re hinze -and get on the road again -fitted a sounder and tested it at cooby on sat.came back to where i am staying chained it and left it on racks to make my going monday easier and kaboom -i dont know what udo- with a hobie pedal with no seat or pedals though the mongrels


----------



## 123SHARKY123 (Jan 15, 2008)

sorry to hear about the theft but r yaks insured by who how much?


----------



## Gordon (Oct 14, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your loss, now i know why I use a bike chain to secure mine on the racks. Not that it will stop the determined thief.

Im looking around for a used hobie at the moment. If I notice any orange ones in Sydney with less accessories i'll pass the info on. Best of luck.


----------



## ronotron (Nov 27, 2007)

my mates are also on the lookout for a used hobie, so we will keep our eyes out for any orange ones for sale, with or without accesories....


----------



## pwr62 (Feb 10, 2008)

GOOD TO SEE SO MANY PEOPLE VIEWING THIS POST, AND
A MIRAGE DRIVE ISNT THE SORT OF THING YOU CAN BUY AT KMART.
THERE ARE ONLY A HAND FULL OF DEALERS IN THE COUNTRY SO YOU MIGHT GET LUCKY.
ALL THE BEST
PAUL


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

that horrible, bastards!!!!
my dad just had his new, hand made 15ft surf rod stolen at the 90mile beach fishing comp on australia day, along with his other rods and gear! aagghhh it makes me angry!!


----------



## wobbly (Jun 13, 2007)

Watch out, watch out,

If you have a Hobie seat and peddles keep them safe, if the thief is going to steal the yak, he will steal the accessories. Keep the accessories safe and if anyone attempts to steal them you have got your man. If it is attempted then get the car rego and the stolen yak will be in the bastards garage.

Regards

Devective Bri


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all,

Perhaps for future headlines! Kayak thieves remains found in shallow grave....kayak unharmed! Police hoping to interview3 or 4 thousand suspects....will take till the end of the century! Early arrests most unlikely! The police have been puzzled by toothmarks on the bodies, and the distinctive scales of King George Whiting found with the remains!

Cheers all Andybear :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Imaddictedtofishing (Nov 28, 2007)

Sorry ive checked ebay and trading post with no luck. But ill keep an eye out


----------



## essdubbya (Nov 27, 2007)

That really sucks
That is my worst nightmare
I hope you have some success in finding the lowlife and getting your yak back
Anything I can do to help just let me know
In the meantime I'll keep my eyes pealedSteve W


----------



## Biggles (Jan 6, 2008)

Our eyes are open for you. Good luck.

Warmest Regards

Al (Biggles)


----------



## roydsy (Nov 20, 2007)

Bugger mate, sorry for your loss..... an orange surely won't be hard to miss. I really hope you retrieve it soon.

roydsy


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Stealin a man's kayak....that's lower than stealin a man's wife......

JT


----------



## Bartek (Dec 12, 2007)

JT said:


> ....that's lower than stealin a man's wife......
> 
> JT


Taking something you don't really want anymore! would we really class that as stealing!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kaiyak (Jul 7, 2007)

what about posting a mirage drive for sale on ebay from brisbane or ipswich? see if the dickhead will take the bait. just a thought


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

kaiyak, thats not a bad idea really. Unless, of course, the fool didn't even know that the kayak is supposed to have a miragedrive in it. He's probably still scratching his head wondering what the hell that large hole is there for.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

geez i hope this works out for you mate, i am so paranoid about my yak after reading this thread

sam


----------



## jimmy34 (Apr 20, 2007)

Gday mate sorry to hear the bad news, perhaps you could open an account where other akffers could donate a few bucks, so you can get a new one. I will start the ball rolling and pledge $10.00. It won't take too many people before you have a couple of grand, or at least a significant portion towards the full amount to buy a replacement hull.
Regards
James


----------



## jimmy34 (Apr 20, 2007)

P.S send me a PM with your bank account details.
Regards
james


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Great idea. 
I will pledge $50.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## ronotron (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm in for $20 donation to the cause... pm me yr details

c'mon fella's... who else is in?


----------



## lotta (Sep 6, 2007)

-i am searching for words to politely say no to those who have offered to assist financially -i really really appreciate your offers but where would it end -the mongrels get people all the time offers /requests for assistance would just go on and on -i am a keen fisherman who is in process of travelling our country when it stops raining and one of my motivations in joining this site was to have potential fisher mates as i went around - i would like to look those people in the eye - i would not feel right accepting financial assistance -the mods assisted me by allowing my plight to be kept at the top of the board for a period i thank them for that -i thank those of you that have responded and those that have silently observed-i am one cranky little so and so and will message this situation every two weeks or so to keep it in front of people-as i have said i dont know what u do woith a pedal hobie with no pedals or seat -mal at sunstate has contacted the dealer network and i have people watching the various sites and newspapers etc -i intend picking up from mal a bare outback tomorrow and getting back fishing -hopefully with no teethmarks of king george whiting hey andybear -thanks ladies and gents


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

have a look at the local cash converters too. I had a musical instrument once stolen from my school and it turned up there.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

lotta said:


> i intend picking up from mal a bare outback tomorrow and getting back fishing -


Pete that is great news mate, and we will have a celebratory coldie to celebrate the new rig when we catch up....imagine you have got a twitch after no fishing for a while :wink:


----------



## lotta (Sep 6, 2007)

yeah richo -a twitch try many twitches -tell me that little saying down the bottom of your sign in how does one switch from the statue to the pigeon -its either that or i need a splatterproof raincoat or tarp :lol:


----------



## wearebeingwatched (Jan 31, 2008)

I thought I would add to thred by urging everyone to lock up and stay vigilant. 
after the australia day long week-end and having a great time kayak fishing I come home from up the coast to find my house burgled.They had used multigrips to crush the front door luck. they probably wernt in the house any more than 5 minutes but they managed to take cash ,jewellery and family heirlooms.they even flogged the ironing basket to carry my goods. Thank god they didn't get the kayaks as they were with me .message to everyone though-lets keep an eye out for each other so I can stop having thoughts about running 240 volts through my front fence and rigging up a nail gun to my front door sensor light.


----------



## Imaddictedtofishing (Nov 28, 2007)

> I thought I would add to thred by urging everyone to lock up and stay vigilant.
> after the australia day long week-end and having a great time kayak fishing I come home from up the coast to find my house burgled.They had used multigrips to crush the front door luck. they probably wernt in the house any more than 5 minutes but they managed to take cash ,jewellery and family heirlooms.they even flogged the ironing basket to carry my goods. Thank god they didn't get the kayaks as they were with me .message to everyone though-lets keep an eye out for each other so I can stop having thoughts about running 240 volts through my front fence and rigging up a nail gun to my front door sensor light.


OUCH! the only ive had stolen was my walet, but i got him... 8) .....completely smashed him. Hehe


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Reading this makes me want to 'burley' some......
Hope it turns up mate.


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

Sounds like you've alerted the right people.....just have to hope they're smart enough to figure out they need a mirage drive and dumb enough to head in to they're local dealer to get one....With the yak on the roof. Wishing you the best of fortune in your yaks safe return. 
Cheers
Mike


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

lotta said:


> -i am searching for words to politely say no to those who have offered to assist financially -i really really appreciate your offers but where would it end -the mongrels get people all the time offers /requests for assistance would just go on and on -i am a keen fisherman who is in process of travelling our country when it stops raining and one of my motivations in joining this site was to have potential fisher mates as i went around - i would like to look those people in the eye - i would not feel right accepting financial assistance -the mods assisted me by allowing my plight to be kept at the top of the board for a period i thank them for that -i thank those of you that have responded and those that have silently observed-i am one cranky little so and so and will message this situation every two weeks or so to keep it in front of people-as i have said i dont know what u do woith a pedal hobie with no pedals or seat -mal at sunstate has contacted the dealer network and i have people watching the various sites and newspapers etc -i intend picking up from mal a bare outback tomorrow and getting back fishing -hopefully with no teethmarks of king george whiting hey andybear -thanks ladies and gents


well on your travels you are welcome and check mackay and surrounds...hope this weather pisses off though, it is getting ridiculous......


----------



## dave_ (Jan 23, 2007)

That's a bummer mate. I had my paddle & PFD stolen a while back, but they didn't take the yak. Must've been too heavy.


----------



## oldogre (Apr 13, 2008)

Just a note on the cash converters / pawnshop angle, they usually don't sell locally anything they "suspect" is dodgy. Stuff from Sydney shops is sold at auction here in Newcastle, regional stuff is sold at auction in Sydney. The last thing these honest businessmen want is irate people and police in their shop, stops thieves coming in to sell stuff. Good luck, our two burglaries took a lot of stuff, but I miss my camera with undeveloped Christmas photos on it and my camera with undeveloped daughters graduation photos. My dad lost his watch collection, which included my both grandfathers and both my great grandfathers watches. Those things truly hurt. 
I hope the rest of your trip goes perfectly, meet lots of people, catch many fish.


----------

